# On our dear friend Rand Winburn



## Ken S. (Oct 9, 2006)

I enjoy reading "Francis Turrentin's 7th Disputation: whether it can be proven that the pope of Rome is the Anti-Christ" published by Ran Winburn's ministry, but there are a few things I feel strange about him.

He made a photo album of the Anti-Christ, which is quite inspiring, but with some strange ideas. What I can't quite understand is that he even associate the crop circles with the Pope, see figure 10
he also claims that the Puritanboard once had banned him, figure 12 was it true?

As a matter of fact the Puritanboard is just where I first knew of Rand Winburn's pulication "Francis Turrentin's 7th Disputation: whether it can be proven that the pope of Rome is the Anti-Christ"
I'm confused.

[Edited on 10-10-2006 by Ken S.]

[Edited on 10-10-2006 by Ken S.]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ken S._
> I enjoy reading "Francis Turrentin's 7th Disputation: whether it can be proven that the pope of Rome is the Anti-Christ" published by Ran Winburn's ministry, but there are a few things I feel strange about him.
> 
> He made a photo album of the Anti-Christ, which is quite inspiring, but with some strange ideas. What I can't quite understand is that he even associate the crop circles with the Pope, see figure 10
> ...



Indeed, we did ban Rand Wind-Burn! We're # 12 on his list. Darn, I thought he might have guaged us a tad bit higher!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 9, 2006)

There are some individuals and groups that have to their credit done the church a service by republishing older sound Puritan and Reformed literature. In this case, that includes Turretin and Whitaker. I am appreciative of those republications but not interested in much else that Rand Winburn has to say, sadly.


----------



## Ken S. (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> There are some individuals and groups that have to their credit done the church a service by republishing older sound Puritan and Reformed literature. In this case, that includes Turretin and Whitaker. I am appreciative of those republications but not interested in much else that Rand Winburn has to say, sadly.



"There are some individuals and groups that have to their credit done the church a service" ? Can you rewrite? I don't understand the words with such sentence structure.


----------



## Ken S. (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ken S._
> ...



May I ask why he was banned?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ken S._
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



There are some individuals and groups that have done the church a service (to their credit) by republishing...


----------



## Ken S. (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks Andrew!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ken S._
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



I was a Mod at the time so I think I can answer. 
There were two main reasons he was banned:
1) He refused to list where he went to church. 
2) He argued strongly that only those who believe the Pope is the Antichrist are true Christians. 

You may do a search on the Board to find the thread. It was about 2 or 3 years ago now.


----------



## Ken S. (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritan Sailor_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ken S._
> ...



Ok, thanks for replying to me.
I wish I could talk and discuss with him.
I think he has the zeal, but just that he need more help and advice from others.
What Puritanboard did wasn't wrong.


----------

